# Shake Dat Booty Ejuice



## saa044 (11/3/19)

Got this juice from @Ugi and it is really awesome. I sort of want to ask what flavors are in it, but I know I can't lol. But yeah just a awesome juice. That said, does anyone have a nice Milkshake Recipe out there? I was thinking Milkshake flavor, Raspberry and some type of cream flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/19)

See it is described as: "Shake Dat Booty from Because Bubbles Matter is a double thick creamy bubble gum shake like no other.".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## saa044 (11/3/19)

Andre said:


> See it is described as: "Shake Dat Booty from Because Bubbles Matter is a double thick creamy bubble gum shake like no other.".


Oh yeah, I will buy this one from now on. Was just asking because I have a fridge full of base ingredients, so want to use that up first lol. But yeah the booty is worth every cent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

